# LA Premier FC - Girls DA ID EVENTS



## ADPSOCCER (Jan 25, 2018)

LA Premier will host a few ID Events in the upcoming month to assess and evaluate players aspiring to play at the USSDA level for the upcoming season in the 2005 age group.

3 ID Events:
*February 11 (5pm), February 26 (6pm) and March 1st (6pm).*

We invite 2005's and also talented 2o06 players to attend our ID Events and take the time to get to know our Academy philosophy as well as meet our staff.

On site for these events will be:

2005 DA Head Coach Paul Hennessey;
Girls DOC Nick Gumpert;
Assistant Coach Mike Davis.
Pre-Registration is required:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy

Please check in 30 minutes before event.
Please park at the front of the school and walk through to the Stadium at the back.

*Contact information:*
Paul Hennessey : PHennessey@lapremierfc.com
Nick Gumpert: NGumpert@lapremierfc.com
Mike Davis: MDavis@lapremierfc.com

More information on dates and program:
http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy


----------



## outside! (Jan 25, 2018)

Wear grippy shoes, the turf at La Canada HS is very slippery.


----------

